# Brusa nlg513



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

Row 1 of the table in section 4.4 of this manual mentions an ampseal connector. It also gives a part number. I'm sure you could punch that in and find it online if it looks right to you.

Manual: https://www.brusa.biz/_files/drive/02_Energy/Chargers/NLG5/NLG5_Manual_EN.pdf

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello , 
Tnx a lot , I didn't reead detail This PDF so I didn't notice. 

I found them on the ebay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/TE-CONNECT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## MiBa (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: Brusa nlg513 / RS232 Pin-layout*

Hello,
pls. check https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC7Z71_K9Is 
Minute 0:56 - 1:04 

Michael


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

This is mine









In manual says that goes 200-520V DC output
this one doesn't go under 200V ? like an old one ?


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Tnx michael, I watched also Damiens video


----------



## JasonA (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Brusa nlg513 / RS232 Pin-layout*

Wow! does this thread bring back old memories!!! Those Brusa's are great units and rock solid!!!


Getting it to talk to the PC via serial is very easy via terminal or Putty. Also, getting the Amperseal connectors are very easy to find on Ebay or the internet as well.


If you look on the MyNissan Leaf forums you can see all the hacking I did originally with it and all the CAN codes as well.


Jason


P.S. I also have a good deal of YouTube Vids also.


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

hello  

tnx for the my nissan leaf forum tip


----------



## JasonA (Aug 8, 2013)

mfox said:


> hello
> 
> tnx for the my nissan leaf forum tip


Here's the old thread...
https://www.mynissanleaf.com/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=12323


Unfortunately the old host I used for all the pics is now gone... so all the images are toast..


If someone has a good free easy host.. I'll post some here..


P.S. I'm putting this in the other thread as well..


Jason


----------

